# Wall oven smaller than Cabinet Space



## kdiangson (Nov 13, 2007)

We are installing a used double wall oven but the cabinet space (cut out) for the oven is wider than the oven. Any ideas on what we should do to take up the space on the sides? This is a temporary fix while we save for a re-model.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

1. How much wider is the opening than your oven? height & width

2. what are your cabinets made of? are they painted or stained wood?


----------



## kdiangson (Nov 13, 2007)

1. the opening is about 4 inches larger than the oven width. The oven is about 2 inches in height larger than the opening so I will need to cut off a bit of the trim for the height to fit.

2. they are stained wood cabinets.

Thanks


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

I would buy some wood of the same species as the cabinets. (probably 1 x 4s) Then build a frame out of it that will end up being exactly the same width as the oven cabinet in outside dimension, and the correct size for the oven in inside dimension. Use biscuits, glue and clamps to attach the frame pieces together. (I am assuming you dont gave a Kreg Jig pocket screw kit). While that is drying, cut out the existing face frame of the cabinet to accept the oven. After the new face frame is dry and stained to match your cabinets, hold it in place over the existing cabinet. When you have it lined up where you want it, C clamp it in place and screw it to your existing cabinet from the inside (reaching into the hole) using inch and a quarter long drywall screws or preferably deck screws. You will want to build up a floor inside the cabinet that the oven will rest on...you dont want it hanging from your face frame.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kdiangson (Nov 13, 2007)

Thank you very much. We are going to give it a try this weekend.


----------

